# these things are addictive



## awmp (Nov 11, 2007)

Just purchased another Baer. Purchased a UTC earlier this year and carry it daily. I thought I needed another full size just to put in the rotation, grin. This one is Hard Chromed, should be here late next week.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice, congrats....


----------



## TMN (Aug 19, 2012)

Outstanding! Nothing feels better in your hand than a 1911!


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a beautiful slabside! I wan a Baer, but will have to save more to get there. Congrats!


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice, very, very nice.


----------



## Yiogo (Jan 26, 2012)

That is nice! Use it in good health. Yiogo


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Very nice indeed! Ya' gotta love a 1911 in your hands!!


----------

